# living with lessee of an apartment using an attestation d'hebergement



## cfb (6 mo ago)

My fiancee and I have not had any luck finding an apartment for rent in Lyon. We have savings, but currently no income. I am on a long-term visitors visa waiting to change status after our marriage and do not have the right to work. She is a doctoral student and we have two guarantors whose total income well exceeds the 4 times rent standard common here in Lyon. 

According to the agents we have spoken with it would be better if she applied alone, on the strength of the guarantors, and later I would simply move in with her. That way they don' t have to list me as unemployed on the application, which is creating problems with the GLI insurance. 

We have suggested paying rent up front, setting aside a years rent in a bank account etc. According to multiple agents we spoke to this does not solve the issue with GLI.

(We have also tried looking only for particulier a particulier rentals and have not had any luck)

I have two questions about her signing the lease alone:

1) I think I remember reading somewhere that GLI insurance has an age limit for students using guarantors. The agents have not said anything about it being a problem, but she is 33 years old. Has anyone else heard about this? I can't seem to find the reference where I read that.

2) If at a later point I need to start a company or do freelance work, or set up a new bank account etc., will I be able to do so using an attestation d'hebergement provided by my (then) wife. She would be a renter, not the owner of the property, so I am unclear about whether she would be able to provide that. 

Also, are there any other unexpected problems that might crop up if my name is not on the lease where I am living?


----------



## pyat (May 12, 2021)

It's a while since, so I can't remember exactly when everything happened, but I lived my first two years in France in this situation (attestation provided by my then girlfriend, who was renting). I certainly paid taxes, got a carte vitale, got a bank account, and never had any problems with officialdom. I did also set up a business but I may have become a flat owner in my own right by that point. As far as I recall I needed her attestation and a copy of her rental agreement as proof.


----------

